# Therapeutic Procedures - 97110, 97112, 97116 & 97530



## JRDAKOTA1 (Nov 4, 2008)

We have a question in our office:

Is it possible to bill these services this way?

2 units 97110; 1 unit of 97112; 1 unit of 97116 and 2 units of 97530 for one patient in one time period?  This patient is a ten year old.

If we are understanding this correctly, is this an 1 1/2 hours of therapy? and is this possible?

Thank you for any information - we appreciate it.


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Nov 5, 2008)

JRDAKOTA1 said:


> We have a question in our office:
> 
> Is it possible to bill these services this way?
> 
> ...



From a coding perspective, it is possible if all these services were provided and documented.  However, I would question the medical necessity of all these services.


----------



## sdauteuil (Nov 5, 2008)

JRDAKOTA1 said:


> We have a question in our office:
> 
> Is it possible to bill these services this way?
> 
> ...




You may code these as above it depends on the insurance company whether they will pay or not.  I am in Hawaii blue cross blue shield here allows up to 2 hours of therapy.  Medicare will also pay but repeated sessions that go over 1 hour may cause an audit.


----------



## JRDAKOTA1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you for your help.  It is greatly appreciated.


----------

